# Anyone ever add the 54 tooth SL ratchet system to your DT Swiss rear hub?



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

It decreases the engagement angle from 10 to 6.67 degrees. Wondering if there is any real world advantage to this $100 part. Sounds like it should be standard in the hub.


----------



## HermesSport (Oct 3, 2014)

It's my understanding that the higher tooth count DT star ratchets had issues with teeth breaking over time, which may explain its relative rarity.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

sd5500 said:


> It decreases the engagement angle from 10 to 6.67 degrees. Wondering if there is any real world advantage to this $100 part. Sounds like it should be standard in the hub.


That difference in engagement is completely meaningless in the real world. Think about how many top level pros are riding on freehubs where the engagement angle is 120 degrees (Hint: nearly all of them).


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

I can see it being helpful in mt biking but on the road not so much.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

upstateSC-rider said:


> I can see it being helpful in mt biking but on the road not so much.


Yep, on a mountain bike yes. Road bike? Not so much. But......... If it makes you feel better, go for it.


----------



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Yep, on a mountain bike yes. Road bike? Not so much. But......... If it makes you feel better, go for it.


Its nothing I'm buying, just saw it on Fair Wheels website. Did a little research, and it looks like something Bontrager/Trek requested for their wheels.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

It can't do much. The only time it can have any impact is when you switch from coasting to pedaling, during that fraction of a second before the rachet engages. This makes it a very slightly smaller fraction of a second.

Doing a bit of math, at 90 rpm the disengaged time with the 36-tooth rachet is about 1/50 of a second. With the 54, that's reduced to about 1/80 second.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

It made a nice diffference on my MTB, but I see no reason for it on the road


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The power transfer should be worth 1mph average speed on your regular loop.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

ericm979 said:


> The power transfer should be worth 1mph average speed on your regular loop.


The problem with this statement is that there will inevitably be some people who believe it.  And then they will pass it on as gospel.


----------



## sd5500 (Mar 25, 2012)

Kerry Irons said:


> The problem with this statement is that there will inevitably be some people who believe it.  And then they will pass it on as gospel.


yes, hilarious statement for sure. I think DT Swiss hubs would be on back order for life if adding that increased ones average speed by 1 mph.


----------

